# C# - Key senden ohne SendKey



## nahkillo94 (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

weiß jemand wie man eine Key-Eingabe an eine Anwendung senden kann, ohne SendKey zu verwenden? Es geht um eine GLUT-Anwendung und SendKey funktioniert da nicht.


----------



## fadade (16. Februar 2012)

SendKey habe ich persönlich noch nie genutzt, aber inwiefern geht es denn nicht? Kommt einfach nichts an? Ansonsten bliebe vielleicht noch der Umweg über temp-dateien oder pipes die ständig aktualisiert werden ...

Vielleicht hilft sonst auch das hier noch weiter: python - Programmatically launching standalone Adobe flashplayer on Linux/X11 - Stack Overflow
Das *Prinzip *ist dort der Ansatz
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/...ndalone-adobe-flashplayer-on-linux-x11#165089


----------



## nahkillo94 (16. Februar 2012)

Ja, die Idee mit Pipes hatte ich auch schon, wollte ich aber als letzte Möglichkeit nutzen. 

Danke für den Link, mal sehen ob es mir weiterhilft.



Ja, das mit SendKey ist wirklich eigenartig. Space, ALT+F4 und ähnliches kommen an und werden verarbeitet aber normale Zeichen (Buchstaben, Zahlen,...) nicht.


----------



## Skysnake (18. Februar 2012)

du musst ind glut einen key lissener setzen, das gibt es dort.

Schau einfach mal in der Doku nach.

Seh dein Problem nicht. Btw b!=B


----------



## nahkillo94 (12. April 2012)

ja, ich wollte eine Lösung vorziehen, in der ich nicht in die GLUT Anwendung eingreifen muss. Trotzdem danke.  

Aber mein Problem ist ja nicht Tastatur-Eingaben zu verarbeiten (wird bereits gemacht) sondern irgendwie einen Tastendruck simulieren. 

Falls jemand ein ähnliches Problem hat: Ich habe mir mal eine OpenSource Bildschirmtastatur angeguckt, denn damit funktionierte mein Vorhaben in der glut-Anwendung, und bin darauf gestoßen: Windows Input Simulator


----------

